# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Gebrauchte Küche von D nach Thailand??

## deti

Hallo an alle 

Ich habe da ja so immer komische Einfälle.  :: 
Könnte eine Küche aus Deutschland, wenn ich sie dann rüberkriegen würde, das Klima in Thailand überstehen?
Die Thaiküchen gefallen mir nicht unbedingt so gut! Bei " Home Pro " sind die auch ganz schön teuer finde ich!

Oder gehen die Pferde mit mir durch?  :: 
Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß Deti

----------


## Enrico

Schnaps Idee würde ich sagen. Dat ist die Kohle nicht wert, geht mehr kaputt als das es sich lohnt.

----------


## pit

Wenn die Küchenmöbel aus Knäckebrot (manche sagen auch Spanplatte) bestehen, vergiss es besser. In einem Condo mag es vielleicht gehen, in einem Haus in der Pampa eher weniger.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Gute qualitativ hochwertigere Möbel sind in Thailand sehr teuer.
Bei den sogenannten Spanblatten sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem wenn sie lackiert sind.Ansonsten kann sich da die Feuchtigkeit sammeln und dann hält es nicht lange.
Eine neue Küche aus DACH nach Thailand? Ich würde es nicht machen,kann die aber unseren Container anbieten.

----------


## Erich

na dann tütel mal den deutschen E-Herd an die zwei Strippen in Th dran...

----------


## deti

Hallo Erich

Du wirst  lachen, aber zwei Strippen langen auch für einen deutschen E-Herd aus!
Von der viel erwähnten Erdung mal abgesehen!
@all Aber auch bei den Thaimöbeln geht das " Furnier " wegen der Feuchtigkeit ab!
Alles schon selbst erlebt!
Ich glaube, dass eine deutsche Küche auch in Thailand eine sehr gute Überlebensschance hat!
Auch die E-Geräte werden bestimmt nicht früher als in deutschland den Geist aufgeben.

Also Schiene: Halt schon mal einen Platz im Container frei!  :: 

Gruss deti

----------


## Erich

> Von der viel erwähnten Erdung mal abgesehen!
> 
> 
> Gruss deti


dafür klopfste hinterm Haus nen verzinktes Stück Rohr in die Erde

----------


## pit

Für die Funktion der Elektrogeräte ist eine Erdung völlig belanglos. Erdung dient der Sicherheit! Ist vergleichbar mit dem Gurt im Auto. 

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Bei den sogenannten Spanblatten sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem wenn sie lackiert sind.Ansonsten kann sich da die Feuchtigkeit sammeln und dann hält es nicht lange.


Also unsere Spielautomaten waren mit 19 mm beschichteten Homogenplatten verkleidet und haben nicht laenger als 1½ Jahre durchgehalten. 
Die Feuchtigkeit drang bei allen Geraeten bei der Kunststoff-Buegelkante ein und eben dort sind dann die Platten aufgequollen......und in Folge "zerbroeselt"

Abhilfe schaffte dann nur ein thailaendischer Nachbau! (...der uebrigens auch nicht sehr lange hielt)
LG TW

----------


## Erich

> Für die Funktion der Elektrogeräte ist eine Erdung völlig belanglos. Erdung dient der Sicherheit! Ist vergleichbar mit dem Gurt im Auto.


Fährste immer ohne Gurt? ::

----------


## pit

> Fährste immer ohne Gurt?


Könnte mich jetzt nicht erinnern, sowas geschrieben zu haben!

 ::

----------


## chauat

Der hat ABS da braucht man so was doch nicht.  ::

----------


## deti

Wer dem verzinktem Rohr nicht traut kann den "Sicherheitsgurt" ja nach, nee nee vor den FI Schalter setzen! Ein sogenanntes TN Netz. Werde ich in unserem Haus auch so machen. und deutsche SAchalter und Steckdosen kommen da auch rein  :: 

deti

----------


## Erich

TN-S  :: , brauchste das Rohr oder was ähnliches aber auch.... Schalter und Steckdosen aus D stehen bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Einkaufsliste, wenn es mal "losgeht".

----------


## chauat

Es gibt auch gute Qualität in Thailand zu Kaufen, Made in Japan. Das würde ich auch empfehlen da man dort auch die Flachen Stecker rein bekommt. FI-Schalter man glaubt es kaum gibt es auch in Thailand, nur das mit der Erde und N bekommen sie nicht auf die Reihe. Da Leuchtet dann ein rotes Lämpchen und man sagte mir das muss so.  ::  OK einfach noch mal selber nachgearbeitet.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Es gibt schon seit "ewig" produkte von _Häco_ in thailand!

Was ist an diesen so schlecht?

http://www.hacothailand.com/index-eng.html


TW

----------


## chauat

Ich habe Steckdosen & Schalter von Panasonic drin, voll zufrieden.

----------


## deti

Hallo 

Die Flachstecker sind unsicher!
Kleine Kinderfinger können da ganz schnell einen gewischt kriegen weil die Kontakte offen sind!
bei deutschen Steckdosen kann das nicht passieren weil die Kontakte voll "eingetaucht" sind!
Und die Thai-stecker und schalter sind mir einfach zu wackelig und plünnig!
VDE hat schon seine Berechtigung!

deti

----------


## chauat

Fast, die Flachstecker an sich sind nicht unsicher. Die Steckdosen sind eben / flach dadurch kommt es zu der Gefahr die du beschreibst mit den Fingern. Da gebe ich dir recht. Nur wenn du die Deutschen Steckdosen einbaust dann kannst du nicht alle Geräte Kaufen die in Thailand angeboten werden. Oder du musst gegebenenfalls die Stecker am gekauften Gerät ändern. Bei den Steckdosen und Schaltern gibt es wie zb die ich drin habe von Panasonic wo nichts wackelt, gute Qualität. OK sind Made in Japan.  ::

----------

